# Cuaba Tradicionales



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Today I smoked the Cuaba Tradicionales and thought I would share my experience with you guys once again. Its a 4.75 x 42 Perfecto. The cigar looks alittle rugged round the edges but still a pretty nice looking cigar. After a quick cut the draw was good, alot better than I expected, even with the small foot. This cigar had a mellow woodiness flavour with a mild and toasted tobacco taste leaving a pleasant smooth woody finish. The ash stayed solid and the burn was good. If any of you BOTL/SOTL get the chance to pick one of these little Habanos up, you wont be disappointed. Altho I dont think ill rush out and buy a box. Let me know if anyone has had the chance to try these and what they thought. Thanks for reading :biggrin:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I did a box split for some of these. I have 1 left, and I didn't even get to smoke any of the others. All were gifted to fine BOTL. Your right, they do look a little veiny but you can't judge a cigar by it's wrapper. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> I did a box split for some of these. I have 1 left, and I didn't even get to smoke any of the others. All were gifted to fine BOTL. Your right, they do look a little veiny but you can't judge a cigar by it's wrapper. Glad you enjoyed it.


Id recommend you smoke your last one yourself :biggrin: They are a good mid day smoke. Altho I dont want to discourage gifting cigars to fine BOTL/SOTL :lol:


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Cuaba makes a great product!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I havent tried the cuaba's yet but alot of people have alot of good things to say about them


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I have one that I won in a constest from JoeyBear a while back. Have not tried it yet...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a Cuaba a few months back. I think it was a smaller size though. I had some draw problems with mine. I could barely draw smoke through it. I think it just had a bit too much humidity. I did get a couple of puffs where I could tell it would have been good if it would have had a better draw. Glad you enjoyed yours.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

The first box of cigars I bought was Cuaba in 2002 and I only have one left. Very SAD!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> I had a Cuaba a few months back. I think it was a smaller size though. I had some draw problems with mine. I could barely draw smoke through it. I think it just had a bit too much humidity. I did get a couple of puffs where I could tell it would have been good if it would have had a better draw. Glad you enjoyed yours.


I must admit I was expecting a bad draw. But no such problems. Like you say I think the one you smoked might of had too much humidity. I hate cigars with a bad draw, it ruins the whole experience


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me tell you, the Cuaba never disappoints! I had a handful and never had a bad one. Flavor profile is just right....nothing too powerful...just great flavors, perfect morning cigar. I may have one left and it may be my next box purchase...I really enjoy the Cuabas.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> I did a box split for some of these. I have 1 left, and I didn't even get to smoke any of the others. All were gifted to fine BOTL. Your right, they do look a little veiny but you can't judge a cigar by it's wrapper. Glad you enjoyed it.


HMMM, i think i might have one of those "gifted" cigars. LOL


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a couple Cuabas, but haven't tried any yet. I'm going to give them a little bit to ripen up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

guado said:


> Cuaba makes a great product!


Yes they do. I too have never had a negative experience with Cuaba


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Let me tell you, the Cuaba never disappoints! I had a handful and never had a bad one. Flavor profile is just right....nothing too powerful...just great flavors, perfect morning cigar. I may have one left and it may be my next box purchase...I really enjoy the Cuabas.


Good Mario - let's do a simple trade --been wanting to try for a while now--I think it's on my wish list!:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You was right about the looks, after the first couple pics I was expecting something bad to be said about it. But than when I saw the pics showing how great it burned and the ash it had I knew it would be a good review.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a fabolous smoke!! I love alla the Cuaba line (Salomone FOREVER )


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> You was right about the looks, after the first couple pics I was expecting something bad to be said about it. But than when I saw the pics showing how great it burned and the ash it had I knew it would be a good review.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


It is deceiving the way it looks. But it smokes great :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice, this brand is definately on my "to try" list of forbiden fruit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty little treats


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I had a generoso a few weeks ago, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> Nice, this brand is definately on my "to try" list of forbiden fruit.


It is definately one you should try and get your hands on (along with many others)


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Matt, I have never smoked one of these. Gotta put this one on a must try list


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the moment with us.


----------

